# Seite lädt nicht durch



## Alex_T (11. November 2010)

Hallöle an alle,

ich habe da so ein Problem. Und zwar habe ich mich auf einer Seite registriert, die ein Forum wie dieses hier beinhaltet - nur hört Firefox nicht auf die Seite durch zu laden -> der grüne Balken unten rechts ist permanent zu sehen.

Verwende ich nun einen älteren PC mit der gleichen Firefox-Version, dann klappt das dort wunderbar (auf meinem neueren nicht -.-).

Vllt. kennt das ja jemand und kann mir ein wenig helfen.
Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## tombe (11. November 2010)

Vielleicht könnte dir jemand helfen wenn man wüßte um welche Seite es sich handelt.

Hast du es mal an dem Rechner mit einem anderen Browser versucht? Vielleicht hat ja Firefox auf dem Rechner ein Problem und will neu installiert werden.


----------



## Alex_T (11. November 2010)

Grüße Tombe,

es handelt sich um die Seite: http://htwk.bafh.org/.
Meinen Firefox hab ich gerade neu installiert und einen anderen Browser habe ich auch versucht -> beides ohne Erfolg. (Cache wurde auch geleert)


----------



## tombe (11. November 2010)

Hi Alex,

war eben auch auf der Seite und habe hierzu Firefox Version 3.6.12 benützt, das lief ohne Probleme.

Lies dir mal die Seite durch. Vielleicht kannst du dadurch den Fehler ermitteln:
http://www.firefox-browser.de/wiki/Safe_Mode

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Alex_T (11. November 2010)

Ich bins nochmal,

das hörte sich sehr vielversprechend an, hat aber leider nichts genützt. Ich weiß leider auch nicht, woran es noch liegen könnte...


----------



## tombe (11. November 2010)

Wenn man so nach "Firefox lädt automatisch neu" oder so ähnlich sucht, stößt man auf Beiträge in denen die Leute schreiben das Skype der Verursacher ist/war.

Hast du das auf dem Rechner installiert oder kürzlich geupdatet?


----------



## Alex_T (11. November 2010)

Also Skype liegt bei mir auf der Platte - ich schmeiß den mist mal eben runter und melde mich dann nochmal.


----------



## Alex_T (11. November 2010)

Also ich habe Skype mal eben deinstalliert und auch da wollte mir der Firefox keinen Gefallen tun. Weiterhin habe ich auch mal AddBlock runtergeschmissen jedoch auch ohne erfolg -.- (immer diese verdammt Technik)


----------

